# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  21/12/2017 FlyCaptain v2.0.0.0167 - MATE 10 / MATE 10 PRO / HONOR V10 / Nova 2S

## mohamed73

What's new ?    
Network Unlock, Read bootloader code, Unlock FRP,  Huawei ID, REPAIR  IMEI, MEID, SN, BT, MAC, WIFI, Vendor, Country ,  Model, dual-single  card mode  Huawei MATE 10  ALP-xxxHuawei MATE 10 PRO BLA-xxxHuawei HONOR V10 BKL-xxxHuawei Nova 2S HWI-xxx

----------

